# Urine and galvanized pipe...



## Guitpicker (Jul 18, 2008)

I need to make a 90 degree turn down out the back of a urinal in a 2x4 wall. The urinal has a 2" female threaded brass coupling. Any PVC that I try to use ends up taking up more than the 3 1/2" of space I have in the wall. I need to end up with the standard 1 1/2" drain pipe. Either reducing down first or after a PVC elbow both take up too much space because the only coupling I've found for the brass is a male threaded 2" to a female 2", and that sticks out too far when you add the elbow. I've found a galvanized coupler to a galvanized threaded elbow that will get me to vertical within the gap OK, but -here's my question (finally): is the corrosive nature of urine something to worry about with respect to the galvanized coupler and elbow ? Thanks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Guitpicker this forum is for professional plumbers only. Due to the nature of your question it seems you are a DIY'er. 

here is a link that perhaps is better suited for your question. http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## Guitpicker (Jul 18, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Guitpicker this forum is for professional plumbers only. Due to the nature of your question it seems you are a DIY'er.
> 
> here is a link thatperhaps is better suited for your question. http://www.diychatroom.com/


Yes or no would have taken less typing. So you don't have an answer and would rather I didn't get advice here ? Yes, I'm doing new installation on a commercial renovation in a small town. I am not a licensed plumber, but a jack of a lot of trades. I didn't ask what color wrench is your favorite. I'm quite sure that other "professionals" just might be interested.
BTW, the forum rules say I just need to be over 13.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah yes, but then again, Nathan did place a big red banner at the top right of this page. Also Nathan did put in the registration form "What is your trade?"

Ah yes, here it is:
Additional Required Information (profile) What is your Plumbing related field/trade: PlumbingZone.com is for_* plumbing and mechanical professionals only!*_ DIY homeowners should register at: *DIY Chatroom*
 * Please Enter your plumbing related field/trade in the text box below.*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:gunsmilie: roast em!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*It absolutely AMAZES me that the mere presence of the words "plumbing forum" seems to have come to mean you can simply type a question and all but demand a response.*

*Has there been some Nat'l code referendum that mandates plumbers be categorized as a charity?*
*Do I get a tax break?*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:laughing: Or claim them as dependants!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *It absolutely AMAZES me that the mere presence of the words "plumbing forum" seems to have come to mean you can simply type a question and all but demand a response.*
> 
> *Has there been some Nat'l code referendum that mandates plumbers be categorized as a charity?*
> *Do I get a tax break?*


 


This goes along the lines of "FREE ESTIMATES" hate it, you will never see that on any of my trucks. People have come to think we are so hard up for work, or our time is worht nothing. Upsetting. :yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Time and time again I have fixed plumbing that has been done by a diy because they didnt want to pay "an outrageous amount" It aint outrageous if its done right by someone who specializes in it... your right its upsetting


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> This goes along the lines of "FREE ESTIMATES" hate it, you will never see that on any of my trucks. People have come to think we are so hard up for work, or our time is worht nothing. Upsetting. :yes:


*The kicker here is the guy openly admits he does work without a license, yet expects us to help as he steals the work...I'm sure Nathan peeks in and shakes his head...but dam I think I could get used to this!*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:laughing: guess he forgot he said that.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Guitpicker please take your question to DIYChatroom, this forum is not for DIY'ers


----------

